# [Exciting News] Missing Link signed to Phantom Power!!



## Generdyn (Jul 30, 2013)

Hey Everyone 

Just wanted to share the good news about my new track Missing Link!! It's been signed to a trailer music licensing company in LA called: Phantom Power

This track is going for a futuristic type vibe, which I incorporated in the whole hybrid feel and dubstep drums, also this track used around 94 mixer track inserts (99 is the limit in FL Studio xD) and absolutely killed my super old Intel Core 2 Duo CPU (Not sure if they make them anymore! Time for an upgrade I think hehe) 

*Missing Link:*
http://soundcloud.com/generdyn/generdyn-missing-link

So, I just wanted your thoughts on the song and maybe how I could improve on upcoming tracks.

Regards,
Generdyn


----------



## Generdyn (Jul 31, 2013)

No one? :( Did I post in wrong place?


----------

